# Movistar Famitel AT 80



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

Does anyone on here have this telephone system? The manual is only available in Spanish and I have managed to work my way through everything *except* how to retrieve my voice mails. I spoke to Movistar who tell me that their manual is only available in Spanish and they suggest that I contact the manufacturer, and they gave me their telephone number. I asked for an email address as this is easier for me but they 'do not know it'. (Strange considering that they are their supplier). Anyway, if you do have this telephone and can retrieve your messages *please* tell me how. Thank you.


----------

